# New Blog, and Have a Listen



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I like posting blog stuff on PC, but there's just too much of it. And I feel like if I actually wrote as much as I want/need to...you would never hear the end of it. I would literally be clogging the forum with new blog entries every 5-6 hours on some days. All of them very long. I'd prefer to write as much as I want to, have it accessible to people who want to see it, but have it at an external location so that I don't feel like there's any limitations.

Selene's Blog

Also...the best piano playing I've done in at least a year. I was in a very good mood. I'm lucky I recorded it:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/d5wwzzcgolm/10-07-09 afternoon.mp3


----------

